# Pictures of Shiloh



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

As requested... some pics of Shiloh
Picasa Web Albums - Jon - Shiloh

The puppy pics are towards the bottom... :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> As requested... some pics of Shiloh
> Picasa Web Albums - Jon - Shiloh
> 
> The puppy pics are towards the bottom... :biggrin:


You are very lucky to have found a wolf hybrid so beautiful. Who is the puppy next to her that looks like a wolf also?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! She's the product of my mom's 2 dogs.

The other puppy was her sister. She was shot and killed about a year ago by a farmer in Canada. Her family let her basically roam free and she was attacking his cattle


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Thanks! She's the product of my mom's 2 dogs.
> 
> The other puppy was her sister. She was shot and killed about a year ago by a farmer in Canada. Her family let her basically roam free and she was attacking his cattle


That is so sad!! But that's a big no no. Never let hybrids or nordic breeds roam free...

What breeds were Shiloh's parents?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Shiloh's dad was a high 90% content hybrid (I always swore he was pure) and her mom was a husky mix

Shiloh's mom on the left and dad on the right...










Another of her dad









Mom & dad









Dad









I really wish I had better pictures of him.. he was probably the most amazing animal I've ever been around


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, Shiloh does get her looks from him. 90% wolf and what? I see 100% wolf.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Well, Shiloh does get her looks from him. 90% wolf and what? I see 100% wolf.


I'd have to ask my mom. She got him from a hybrid breeder in Florida (crazy place to breed hybrids if you ask me)

Like I said, being around him I saw nothing but 100% wolf. He wasn't "dog" in any way...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> I'd have to ask my mom. She got him from a hybrid breeder in Florida (crazy place to breed hybrids if you ask me)
> 
> Like I said, being around him I saw nothing but 100% wolf. He wasn't "dog" in any way...


Yeah, pretty odd place to breed hybrids. I didn't even know they had hybrids in Florida! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! :smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW! Your dogs are really beautiful! They're really lucky to have such a great owner!:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Shiloh was probably one of the cutest puppies i've ever seen. (and that's a lot of puppies. lol) Thanks for sharing. 
Hybrids in Flordia? Seems a bit odd. lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy crap, that thing is adorable! What a cute puppy!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wonderful pics of the pups! You look happy as the dogs seem so content! The pups seem so happy with their wonderful owner! So double nice photos!

One question! Do people get scared or no of the wolf hybrid pup? Or do they just approach and pet? See for me I would walk right up to you and probably start to pet the dog I am like that in stores on walks whatever! Wghere I have taught my kids never pet anyones dog unless you ask them if you can! Meaning in case it is a dog that is aggressive I dont want them to get hurt! I need to train myswelf this way too haha! I have a bad habit of just going awww your dogs sweet and I pet them! But also it deoends on the person not everyone wants you petting there poups though I have learned this also!
So gee after all that haha! Do people ask to pet that particular dog!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I've had people petting her and while explaining what she is they'll immediately pull away in fear

Most dog people just walk up and start loving her though


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha I would be the latter of the two!


----------

